# Pro-Form TDF Indoor Bike Review?



## Dart

I'm curious about the Pro-Form TDF Indoor Bike and haven't found any reviews yet. Anyone have experience with this piece of equipment or know where to find a review?


----------



## trener1

Wondering the same thing myself, can't seem to find a single review anywhere.


----------



## superbad

My big fear with this bike, is that it will break and be very expensive to repair. Probably wise to spring for the extended warranty.


----------



## spade2you

They look interesting, but I don't see much purpose of a stationary bike. The +/- 20% incline is neat in theory, but I can elevate or lower my front wheel just as easily. Takes up space much more space than my trainer and rollers, plus I can't bring them to warm up before a TT or crit. There's the argument against putting a $$$$$ bike in a trainer, but usually the people afraid of doing so don't exactly have the power that would hurt their bike frame.


----------



## Gatorback

spade2you said:


> They look interesting, but I don't see much purpose of a stationary bike. The +/- 20% incline is neat in theory, but I can elevate or lower my front wheel just as easily. Takes up space much more space than my trainer and rollers, plus I can't bring them to warm up before a TT or crit. There's the argument against putting a $$$$$ bike in a trainer, but usually the people afraid of doing so don't exactly have the power that would hurt their bike frame.


It sounds a little gimmicky to me for serious training because, as you point out, you can easily find a way to raise or lower your front wheel. 

Maybe it is appropriate for folks looking to get fit who are motivated by the thought of riding up or down and following it on videos. If that gets someone exercising, and increases their enjoyment, it sounds like a neat feature. My guess is that it is being marketed to the "fitness enthusiasts" like that and not hard core cyclists.


----------



## ohiorick

looks to have a very small screen to view while on the bike. For the money you can buy a Comp-u-trainer and have real video on a big screen to ride along with.


----------



## Seattleblu

It's not just a matter of lowering or raising, but it does it on the fly based on your route - hit a hill you add tot he map and it goes up and gets harder. I was looking for reviews too, but wouldn't want to buy w/o trying.

I have the Lemond and it's smooth and works great, but this could be very cool for indoor winter training.

Funny, before I saw this, I was talking to a software engineer about one of the gaming companies doing something like this and connecting it to a custom trainer and this is just about it. Wouldn't it be cool if you could network your bike to your friends via the Interwebs and pick a route and see how you all do against each other in real time.

Lots of potential here....


----------



## spade2you

Seattleblu said:


> It's not just a matter of lowering or raising, but it does it on the fly based on your route - hit a hill you add tot he map and it goes up and gets harder.


Most of us accomplish this on our conventional bikes on trainers/rollers by a simple shifting of gears. The bike pointing up or down a bit is a neato idea, but not very critical in the long run.


----------



## Seattleblu

Um, okay... biking isn't really critical in the long-run either, but thanks for exploring the possibilities in trainers.  There's no substitute for getting out there either.



spade2you said:


> Most of us accomplish this on our conventional bikes on trainers/rollers by a simple shifting of gears. The bike pointing up or down a bit is a neato idea, but not very critical in the long run.


----------



## Creakyknees

Seattleblu said:


> ...Wouldn't it be cool if you could network your bike to your friends via the Interwebs and pick a route and see how you all do against each other in real time.
> 
> Lots of potential here....


umm...yeah, really cool... http://www.racermateinc.com/opt_software.asp


----------



## Seattleblu

There ya go...but I couldn't tell if you had to be part of one of their centers to be hooked up or you could have it running on your bike in your home and another person networked miles away as well using the same system.



Creakyknees said:


> umm...yeah, really cool... http://www.racermateinc.com/opt_software.asp


----------



## spade2you

Seattleblu said:


> Um, okay... biking isn't really critical in the long-run either, but thanks for exploring the possibilities in trainers.  There's no substitute for getting out there either.


Cry me a river. There's no substitute for training right and pushing yourself at the right times. If you can't accomplish your goals on a conventional trainer or rollers, throwing more $ at the problem isn't going to solve anything. 

If I want to challenge myself to a race sim, I can always look at power data from previous races.


----------



## Seattleblu

:cryin: - never said anything about $$$, goals or any of it...just looking at what's out there - sheesh. Someone needs a vacation and I think it's me.



spade2you said:


> Cry me a river. There's no substitute for training right and pushing yourself at the right times. If you can't accomplish your goals on a conventional trainer or rollers, throwing more $ at the problem isn't going to solve anything.
> 
> If I want to challenge myself to a race sim, I can always look at power data from previous races.


----------



## ohiorick

Seattleblu said:


> There ya go...but I couldn't tell if you had to be part of one of their centers to be hooked up or you could have it running on your bike in your home and another person networked miles away as well using the same system.


Comp- u- trainer by Racer mate. I have one and it does all those things . And for the same price as this new trainer. It works for me here in Ohio when there is a foot of snow and it's 10 degrees outside, I can be doing a ride in Central Park right inside my warm house. I'm not trying to sell you one, just letting you know that this product is out there and has been for 10 plus years. It works well and is supported well. I am far from a super fit cyclist, but it keeps me from getting fat in the winter.


----------



## Seattleblu

Thanks for the info - so you and another person could be hooked up together on the same "system" virtually and riding a particular route together, but be in different locations? I'll have detailed look at it - looks like a great system.



ohiorick said:


> Comp- u- trainer by Racer mate. I have one and it does all those things . And
> For the same price as this new trainer. It works for my here in Ohio when there is a foot of snow and it's 10 degrees outside, I can be doing a ride in Central Park right inside my warm house. I'm not trying to sell you one, just letting you know that this product is out there and has been for 10 plus years. It works well and is supported well. I am far from a super fit cyclist, but it keeps me from getting fat in the winter.


----------



## ohiorick

I have not used mine for going on line( no desire to get my butt kicked by some cat 1 racer), but the system comes with a built in "buddy" . Called the " metal man" and can be set to go at any speed or watts you set him for so you can race along with him on the screen. After you do a route once, the "metal man" can become your last recorded result and you are now actually racing yourself. This has worked for me so far and I have had my Comp-u -trainer for about 10 years. But if you want to go on line, you can do so. While this trainer does not raise your bike up or down, it does increase or decrease the wattage load on your rear tire and you can get quite a workout. Again, sorry to hi jack this thread, but I am happy with my trainer and for the money I feel it is a better buy than this new one.


----------



## Seattleblu

That's all good info - thanks for commenting. I'd never buy something like the other trainer w/o seeing how it works, feels, etc.


----------



## gotong

*iFit Technogy inaccurate*

I was also interested in this bike and was quite obsessed for a week or so trying to find any reviews to no avail as the bike hasn't even started shipping yet at those times (I believe they started shipping the bikes yesterday).

This indoor bike uses the iFit Live technology to control the automatic incline/decline of the bike as well as the resistance. Unfortunately, when I went to the iFit website, created my own map based on a route in my neighborhood that I'm quite familiar with, then demoed the route, the technology was severely inaccurate. For example, with the demo going down one street, the incline was way off and continuously fluctuates up and down in a wide range of grades. This feature was the draw for me to get this bike but with it being so inaccurate then it is useless.


----------



## spade2you

It also doesn't have drops for you to train in. Can't believe I forgot to notice that earlier.


----------



## jcgill

The bike and concept are great, but i would be leary of the incline/decline mechanism after a few years....i think some sufferfest videos and a conventional trainer and climbing block would be a much more reasonable alternative.


----------



## electech

Just to keep from having to go back and forth with tires and the wear and tear on my bike, I chose to go with the Livestrong LS28IC limited edition spin cycle. It is basically the heavy duty S model that is built for clubs and yes, it has the drops to train in!!! Not saying I won't get a trainer for my regular bike someday, but just didn't want to just yet. With this dedicated unit, if my wife or daughter want to hop on and try it, the amount of adjustment with this unit will allow it.

http://www.livestrongfitness.com/category/livestrong-cycles/


----------



## nightfend

If you have a whole family that is trying to share an indoor bike, then the stationary trainers are the way to go. But, if you are training for yourself, and then springing for something like a Computrainer is worthwhile.

I finally bit the bullet last year and bought a Computrainer after putting it off for years because of the cost. Now that I own one and use it regularly, I find it was definitely worth the price. The construction quality is excellent, and the wattage readings are very accurate. So the training matches up closely with what I do outdoors. Not to mention being able to download your Garmin data and build indoor courses based on your outdoor rides is awesome.


----------



## yakobo

Seems no one had actual experience on this exercise bike when this thread was last active. Just wondering if there is now more to report. Also, comparisons between the Pro-form, the Cycle-ops PT 400 (or 300), and Compu Trainer? Things like actual feel, wattage accuracy, course options, etc


----------



## spookyload

Proform makes Walmart level treadmills. What would you expect them to make bike trainers that are any better? Just because they slap Tou de France on it doesn't make it a legit bike product. Raising and lowering does nothing for a stationary bike. You are not overcoming any force because the bike is pointing up. If that was the case I could elevate my trainer from the back and ride downhill in massive gears. will it work as a trainer...yes. Is it any better that a cheaper stationary bike without tour de France stickers...no.


----------



## yakobo

Anyone have personal experience riding on one of these? Can anyone compare the experience with experience on a CycleOps?


----------



## kwjposts

*ProForm TDF Trainer Review of Quality and Problems.*



superbad said:


> My big fear with this bike, is that it will break and be very expensive to repair. Probably wise to spring for the extended warranty.


I was able to get parts and labor free because the unit arrived broken. However, you are right, this thing is costly in time and money to repair. Pushing my own agenda here, but check out: kwjblogs.blogspot.com/2011/11/in-my-view-proform-tdf-trainer-suffers.html Does the ProForm TDF Trainer Suffer from Quality Problems? / TDF Trainer Review[/url] has my story of problems and repairs on the TDF Trainer.


----------



## aclinjury

A friend of mine has one. I tried it. Not impressed. This bike (in terms of exercising) does not make you any better athlete than any generic bike at most generic gym can. Of course I'm in Socal with good ridable weather throughout winter, so my disregard for the bike is greater than those living in the snow. To me, it's just a fancy gym bike. I'd rather save the money and join a real gym which gives many more benefits in terms of a variety of equipment to use. Besides, isn't winter is the time to cross train and do some core and strength training anyway? Go to the gym.

And if this bike is like any gym bike, it will break. I see this happening all the time at the gym. Granted the gym has many more users of their equipment.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Hook a system like this up to a full hydraulic system and a computrainer. Imagine actually leaning into corners and such. +/- 20* would be nice too.. I'm plenty happy with my KK rock and roll but variety during winter training helps a lot!!


----------



## kwjposts

I am far from an athlete, so I have a different opinion. For me, it's quiet, awesome as far as changing the dynamics of the workout, and sort of fun. I can tell you that with iFIT & my laptop, the workouts resemble the real rides. Inside, it's got a few parts that can go bad, but really it's the quality on shipping that's the problem. Once I fixed all the issues, it's been going strong. For a person like me, who really can't stand doing the same thing for an hour each day, this thing is helping out.


----------



## RagbraiNewB

kwjposts said:


> For a person who really can't stand doing the same thing for an hour each day, this thing is helping out.


This is what I was thinking as well. It's really a boredom-relief machine, not a revolutionary new training concept, and as such (and as long as it doesn't break), it looks like a pretty cool one.


----------



## BostonG

I never understood why the guy in the ad is wearing a helmet


----------



## kwjposts

*Don't forget the magnetic drive*



RagbraiNewB said:


> This is what I was thinking as well. It's really a boredom-relief machine, not a revolutionary new training concept, and as such (and as long as it doesn't break), it looks like a pretty cool one.


The magnetic drive is pretty sweet too. Very smooth and quiet. I live in an apartment. I never sat on a gym bike that was this silent.

Just wish it took less than 77 days to get mine fixed and running. That's how long it was before I had mine fully working due to the quality problems it shipped with.


----------



## willieboy

bostong said:


> i never understood why the guy in the ad is wearing a helmet


+1 :d


----------



## Hobari

I want to add my experience. My wife thought she was giving me the gift of a lifetime for Christmas, but she was simply suckered in by the advertising. This spin bike is not very good to begin with, the reliability is awful and the service is terrible. To elaborate:

1. If you are a serious rider and put serious torque into the bike you will find that it has an alarming amount of flex. Stand to climb and you the handlebars shake as you apply torque. Too much plastic, not enough metal. The flywheel is crap and climbing is difficult.

2 My bike became stuck in the maximum nose down position. The software is very touchy and I've had to work like a devil to establish and link to the iFit website and actually create a ride on google maps. I could have better used that time doing something useful, like, say, spinning.

3. My bike decided to assume its stubborn nose-down position on Christmas day. To skip all the tedious stuff you don't want to read, I finally got my replacement for the defective bike today. I'm convinced that this was only because I posted some negative comments about customer service on Facebook which prompted an email from a real live human being.

I would characterize this bike as something temporarily entertaining for a complete novice rider. It is not only worth the money, its simply worthless for any one really interested in training. To advertise it the way ProForm does, as some high end wonderful piece of competitive equipment, is simply ludicrous and asking for these kinds of reviews.

I'm going to sell my replacement on Ebay.


----------



## BuenosAires

Hobari said:


> I want to add my experience. My wife thought she was giving me the gift of a lifetime for Christmas, but she was simply suckered in by the advertising. This spin bike is not very good to begin with, the reliability is awful and the service is terrible. To elaborate:
> 
> 1. If you are a serious rider and put serious torque into the bike you will find that it has an alarming amount of flex. Stand to climb and you the handlebars shake as you apply torque. Too much plastic, not enough metal. The flywheel is crap and climbing is difficult.
> 
> 2 My bike became stuck in the maximum nose down position. The software is very touchy and I've had to work like a devil to establish and link to the iFit website and actually create a ride on google maps. I could have better used that time doing something useful, like, say, spinning.
> 
> 3. My bike decided to assume its stubborn nose-down position on Christmas day. To skip all the tedious stuff you don't want to read, I finally got my replacement for the defective bike today. I'm convinced that this was only because I posted some negative comments about customer service on Facebook which prompted an email from a real live human being.
> 
> I would characterize this bike as something temporarily entertaining for a complete novice rider. It is not only worth the money, its simply worthless for any one really interested in training. To advertise it the way ProForm does, as some high end wonderful piece of competitive equipment, is simply ludicrous and asking for these kinds of reviews.
> 
> I'm going to sell my replacement on Ebay.


You may have wanted to withhold these comments until AFTER the sale! lol


----------



## Hobari

BuenosAires said:


> You may have wanted to withhold these comments until AFTER the sale! lol


For ethical reasons, I wouldn't sell it to anyone who subscribes to this forum.


----------



## leopard

*TDF map issue?*

So far, so good. I've already put in more miles than I typically would do on my roadbike. You can't beat the convenience of watching netflix and trining on a "state of the art" bike trainer. I read all the negative comments on the trainer but I still went ahead and bought it anyway. Anyway, everything about the bike is exactly what I expected BUT....
Those that have the TDF, do you sometimes see your location jump around in the google map display? For example, their latest firmware includes various tour de france stages. I'm doing the Passage du gois, riding over a bridge, passing towns, and I realize the location dot is, ocassionally, boucing back and forth along the route. It tracks correct distanace in other views, it only has this little nuisance in the map mode. Is anybody else experiencing this? Otherwise, I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## CycleCait

*TDF Gen 2*

I have the TDF Gen 2 and I love it! Training on it is awesome. I can download maps from Ifit from any road I want, so I love the variety. Definitely recommend it!


----------



## Seattleblu

I have to wonder about a first post(er) raving about a product. I'll stick to my Lemond trainer which has been flawless for 5 years.


----------

